# ATI Radeon 4850 HD Red Light Problem



## Julianlomega (Jul 4, 2011)

My video card has been causing a problem with my computer where the red light at the back of the video card will go on and my screen will go blank dark which forces me to hard restart my computer. It will happen randomly when I am in a game and the screen will go blank and the red light goes on.

My specs:
CPU - Intel Core i5 760
RAM - Ripjaws 4gb
Motherboard - MSI P55A-G55
Video Card: ATI Radeon 4850 HD
Power Supply: 850w

Please Help,
Julian


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

They are diagnostic LED's:

HD 4850 LEDs

D1601 - Over temp protection enabled

D1602 - EXT 12V fault


Most likely, the card is faulty. What is the power supply brand and model?


----------



## Julianlomega (Jul 4, 2011)

The power supply is 850w by Corsair Professional Series.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which light is going on 1601 or 1602?


----------



## Julianlomega (Jul 4, 2011)

The 1601 OVER TEMP PROTECT goes on.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure the fan is working, try cleaning the heat sink on the video card with a can of compressed air available at office supply type stores.


----------



## Julianlomega (Jul 4, 2011)

I cleaned the fan, I have an external home use fan on it with my case open and it keeps on happening. I touched the card after it happens and its not hot at all.. The heatsink is working and I did a stress test on my video card and the max temp it goes is 71 degrees Celsius, which is pretty normal someone told me.

Is my video card just dead or..?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it still under warranty?
If not I would remove the heatsink and redo the thermal paste, something on the card is getting hot, if that does nothing replace the card.


----------

